# Spellchecker!



## Morrus (Jan 16, 2002)

I *think* I've just managed to add a spellchecker.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 16, 2002)

A skunk sat on a stump.  The stump thunk the skunk stunk; the skunk thunk the stump stunk.

When I click spellcheck, a spellchecking screen comes up but it's prompting me to type words I think might be misspelled.  Is the text supposed to somehow get copied over there automatically or is it as "primative" as copy and paste?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 16, 2002)

Yup, it's pretty simple.  But it does the trick.

I've also managed to get the custom avatars working!  God, I'm good! 

I *think* that's everything now.  Nothing left to do except for maybe a few tweaks in the settings etc.


----------



## Coik (Jan 16, 2002)

I have to say, I like this spellchecker better than, say, EZboard's.  For one thing, the chance of your post being wiped out by it seems virtually nil...


----------

